# سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....



## adel baket (1 سبتمبر 2007)

_الرب قريب.
لا تهتموا بشىء بل فى كل_
_شىء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر_
_لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله. وسلام الله_
_الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم_
_وأفكاركم فى المسيح يسوع_
_{ فى 4: 5- 7}_
_ان الله اله الحياة يقدم لنا السلام الحقيقى_
_سلامه الشخصى ..ونحن نقبله ببساطة الايمان_
_عندما نؤمن بالرب يسوع الذى صنع الصلح_
_بدم صليبه(كو1: 20). ويعطينا أيضا.._
_سلام الضمير..أى التحرر من كل مذنوبية_
_والانتصار على الشر. لأن سلام المسيح_
_لا يمكن أن يملك فى داخل الانسان الذى _
_تعييه أهواؤه.._
_يأتى بعد ذلك..._
_سلام القلب..هذه الثقة الكلية التى تملأنا_
_عندما نلقى بالصلاة همومنا واضطراباتنا_
_على الرب يسوع ونطلب عونه لنعيش فى_
_الخضوع له بالتوافق مع كلمته. ويمكننا أيضا_
_أن نتكلم الى جميع القريبين منا عن.._
_السلام الذى يعطيه الله للذى يتكل عليه._
_لنسمعه يقول لــنا:_
_سلاما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم_
_( يو14: 27).._
:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## sparrow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*

ان الله اله الحياة يقدم لنا السلام الحقيقى
سلامه الشخصى ..ونحن نقبله ببساطة الايمان
عندما نؤمن بالرب يسوع 

كلمات معزيك
شكرا ليك


----------



## اني بل (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*

فعلا ما احلى سلام الله العجيب الذي يعطيه لاولاده وبناته ...

فعنما يرى الناس الجفاف وسط الظروف الصعبة:a82: .... يعطينا بالايمان ان نراه مطراًاًاًاًاً..:yahoo:

سلامه معك اخي  :Love_Mailbox:nazeradel ​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*

شكراااااااااا ليك على الكلام الجميل دا ياnazeradel

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## adel baket (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*



sparrow قال:


> ان الله اله الحياة يقدم لنا السلام الحقيقى
> سلامه الشخصى ..ونحن نقبله ببساطة الايمان
> عندما نؤمن بالرب يسوع
> 
> ...


_الف شكر sparrow على تشجيعك ليا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*



Joyful Song قال:


> فعلا ما احلى سلام الله العجيب الذي يعطيه لاولاده وبناته ...​
> 
> فعنما يرى الناس الجفاف وسط الظروف الصعبة:a82: .... يعطينا بالايمان ان نراه مطراًاًاًاًاً..:yahoo:​
> 
> سلامه معك اخي :Love_Mailbox:nazeradel ​


 

_الف شكر على تشجيعك ليا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلآما أترك لكم سلامى أعطيكم ....*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااااااا ليك على الكلام الجميل دا ياnazeradel​
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​



الف شكر ليكى على تشجيعك الدائم
والرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------

